# The big O 9/6



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished out of Eagle Creek from 6pm untill 10am
went into the creek and had shad quick...the schools were huge but the shad were small...also stoped and bought a dozen goldfish
the river was a mess...boats everywhere but as the sun started going down they thined out quick
i lost the first fish 10 mins after we stoped, didnt feel big but i would have liked to breat the ice
moved to another spot and had no takers, not even a bump
the third spot was a charm 11.9 pound flat came soon after i casted then nothing...but the fog had moved in thick so we were stuck
after 2 hours or so another small flat of 10.7# the fog was so thick you could hardly see the shore..and we were only 50 feet from it all you could see is the outline of the trees, it was around 3 am at this point and out of nowhere comes a boat pulling up less that 20' from us shining his light on us then he pulles up in front of us(almost overtop of my ancor) and starts digging around in his boat while he's looking back..i didnt know what he was thinking but he was drifting back towards us so i grabed my pistol and droped one in the chamber....guess he knew what that sound was because he fired that thing up and laid the hammer down
about an hour later he comes back and stays about 100 feet out and i see him looking over so i shine a 1 mill candle power spot on him..guess he was looking at me thru night vision because he screamed and droped something in the river and was holding his head then he fired his boat up and heads out and didnt come back..lol
the fishing was slow right up to the point the sun started coming up and then the bite turned on again bringing 5 more fish with it 4 more cats and 1 striper
then it was off to the ripley boat club for breakfast pizza and then the ride home


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, hate to hear of danger like that on the river. Do you think he was going to attempt a robbery ? Thisngs are becoming too wierd.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

and this fog blew in and I couldn't see squat! I tried my best to not get into any trouble but I came up on this guy in a old tub of a boat- real ******* looking guy who was probably catfishing and getting skunked. I tried to make nice with him but he pulled out this big old pistol and waved it around and yelled things like " the South will rise again!" and " Don't make me come over there!" and stuff like that. Real wild look in his eyes too. So I fired up the motor and boogied out of there. Too scary with freaks like that out there.

Later on, as I was drifting down the river and catching 30 lbers left and right, this wild man shows up again! Must have followed me best I can tell. I was going to offer him a cold 6 but he shined this big spotlight in my eyes and made me lose my night vision and I dropped the beer. I had a new Garcia 6500C3 I was going to give him to make nice also, and I dropped that too. The guy was yelling about the UFO's coming back again and he wasn't gonna go with 'em this time and he would shoot 'em all, blah, blah, blah. I tell you, the dude was freaked out. I thought maybe he had gone off his meds or something. I blew out of there as quickly as I could. The guy was blabbering all the time I was there.

You're right, MrFish. Things ARE getting weird.


BWAHAHAHAHAAAA Who loves ya' John? 

UFM82

Nice job on the feeshes.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

im not real sure...even the bardges stop running the fog was so thick and here is this clown running around


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad you got some fish.It is a good thing to carry out late fishing these days,you just never know  daryl


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

SORRY COMP IS MESSED UP DOUBLE POST


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Have to agree on the carry issue at night. God made men. Samuel Colt made them equal. Nice job on the flats. Based on my luck lately, those were probably the last six.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

well spiff even if they were the last 6 there still in there...c&r all the way


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

yeah, I release all mine too... even the gar. The problem is that I never see them again...or their bretheren... at least for this year.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i was out came back in around 11 pm there was a guy out looking to take some fish home with him i saw his truck parked at Eagle Creek ramp with a larg tank in th back about 2 pm monday i hooked into something bigger than i have ever had on a fishing pole iv hooked 60 pound flats landed them along with a few 50s i set the hook in this flat he took the normale big fish pull then took a second run that i was sure was goning put me over the back of the boat after a short fight me and fish parted ways him with my hook and me with a what happed look on my face so i do belive in monsters  we did boat 12 fish all small 10 pounds and under


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i thought it was you at first lark...then when the boat got closer it wasent the same make as yours
i still think the second time he came back we was looking in with night vision because the last time i played with one of them the person i was looking at lit up and smoke and almost fried my eyes..i can only guess what that 1 mill spot did to him...lol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like some good fishing bigjohn, sorry to hear about the idiot.


----------

